# Hello do you know how they say this fish;



## flugmestare (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello
do you know how they say this fish;
thank you very much


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It looks like a Nimbochromis Venustus, a Malawi cichlid.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks like a possible Venustus Hybrid with unknown Hap.

Really, don't know what this fish could be.


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't know if it is the lighting, but the 2nd fish looks very drab and venustus aren't drab from what I have seen.

I think the others are Nimbo. venustus, but the pattern is a little off. It looks more like barring than the traditional venustus pattern.


----------



## flugmestare (Nov 28, 2013)

Protomelas steveni Tiger??


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm with Noki. I see some Venustus characteristics, but it is not a Venustus. Probable hybrid of Venustus and???


----------



## Witblitz (Nov 7, 2013)

Nimbochromis Venustus 100%


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

Witblitz said:


> Nimbochromis Venustus 100%


How could you be so sure? The pattern is not the same.
Look at this picture of a venustus


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

And you know...the more I Look at the picture, the more I think it might be a Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef) hybrid or just very badly bred fish of that species.


----------

